# Win 10 €/£ With Vodds Weekly Contest



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Feb 25, 2019)

*Which is the better duo of the season? *



Westbrook & George
Murray & Jokić
Durant & Curry
Your Pick


Just comment down whose the better duo for you or you can choose your own duo and as easy as that you can win 10 €/£!! 


For complete *Terms and conditions*, Click here.



*NOTE!!! The post that has the Poster/Banner on it is the on going and active contest. Thanks and Good Luck!!





*


----------



## vodds.com (Feb 28, 2019)

3 more days to go!  how's 10€/£ and 25% first deposit bonus sounds like?


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 4, 2019)

Eight outstanding candidates, only one winner. Who is your Premier League Player of the Month for the month of February?
Just comment down your pick to win 10€/£!

*HOW TO ENTER:*

Tell us your Player of the Month:


Sergio Aguero
Paul Pogba
Sadio Mane
Virgil Van Dijk
Luke Shaw
Wilfried Zaha
Ashley Barnes
Sean Longstaff
Complete T&Cs: Here Cheers!

*NOTE!!! The post that has the current week date is the on going and active contest. Thanks and Good Luck!
The winner will be PM'd directly by us. 



*


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 6, 2019)

The contest is still hot and on going!! Want an easy 10€/£? Comment your pick now and win! Cheers!!


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 11, 2019)

VOdds referral program, Refer a friend and earn as much as 50€/£! Want to learn more about the bonus? Click Promotions.


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## vodds.com (Mar 11, 2019)

Weekly Contest has started! Just comment your pick and you will have the chance to win 10€/£! As easy as that! Good luck! Cheers!


----------



## vodds.com (Mar 20, 2019)

The weekly contest is still hot! Just comment down your pick and you'll have the chance to win 10€/£! Cheers! Good luck!

Vodds.com |  One Efficient Platform  |  The Smarter Way To Bet


----------



## vodds.com (Apr 1, 2019)

*Vodds** Weekly Contest for 4/1/2019

Which one should Zidane sign next summer? 


Just pick and comment your player to win 10€/£! and as simple as that you're already a participant. Good luck, Cheers!


Complete T&Cs:** Here**, Cheers!


Note: Every week, Contest banner will be updated. Cheers and Good Luck!!*


----------

